# MTLO



## Shaun8030 (Jul 25, 2018)

Speculative tech stock right now with good ownership and potential for growth . It's up 300 percent almost already since the IPO went public this week. Anyone bought a small or large position already early on? What are your feelings ?


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Martello Co-chair is Bruce Linton of Weed/Canopy. BNN interview here: https://www.bnnbloomberg.ca/video/c...-into-tech-with-martello-technologies~1486805


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Back in the late 1990s, I invested in a small technology company called Cygnal Technologies.

They were much acclaimed as "the fastest growing technology" company in Canada at the time. They were voted #1 in business magazines.

What I didn't fully comprehend at the time was how easy it is to grow when you start at $1 in sales. Selling $2 worth of goods increases sales by 100%.

For a few years they bumped along until around 2007 when they finally went bankrupt and had to restructure. I believe they are still around today but never made it to the big time.

Technology is a tough business. What does this company offer that can't be duplicated by techie graduates from the University of Waterloo in 100 other offices around the country ?


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Good note of caution Sags. My link was meant to provide info, not to endorse the company. Other than watching the interview, I know nothing about them. 
The 'inside' money has already been made on this one. Its future remains to be proven.


----------



## Shaun8030 (Jul 25, 2018)

You buy the stock for 50 cents a share and buy like 5 to 10k worth if it succeeds you make some good money. If not you lose a few grand and still have your other safer blue chip stocks and etfs in your accounts. I didn't bet the farm on this one stock. The company is run by some heavy weights in the weed and tech industry who are very business savy. I took a chance and bought in. Lets see what happens.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that either Shaun - you understand the risks/reward.
Personally, I don't get excited by small speculative positions anymore. It's just not where I'm at. As you say, I'm not willing to bet the farm, but that limits the size of the prize as well. Investing $5k to end up with $10 or $15k doesn't move the needle much, and I'd still have flat or negative risk.
But its the differences among investor objectives that makes the market.


----------

